# Ashanti's Good Good



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 2, 2008)

So what do you gals think of Ashanti's different looks in the good good video?
I realized she's changed MUA's since "The Way that I love U" I wasn't feelin the choice of lip color in that one. But "Good Good" is right up my alley Retro Pin-Up bright Colors I love the styling in the video. I was wondering was anyone else inspired by her recent M/U choices?


----------



## ltaylor (Sep 3, 2008)

I also love her makeup in this video!


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 3, 2008)

haha... I have been waiting for someone to do a tut on her looks from this video. I absolutely love them!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Sep 5, 2008)

the makeup is hot in this video.


----------



## crystalado (Sep 5, 2008)

I love her looks in this video as well!  I too have been waiting on someone to do a tut or an inspired look based on the video!  And I have been thinking about it as well!  I am usually not a fan of her, but she looks really good in this video!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 5, 2008)

Ooooooooooh!!! Ive been listening to it on Winamp and didnt know it was her!! ha! Those looks are GORGEOUS. And I want them costumes too...


----------



## stellarrina (Sep 5, 2008)

i noticed her make up in that video too!!! the different looks are to die for...the outfits too! hopefully a tut is up in the making soon!!!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 7, 2008)

I would like to recreate all of the looks but I can't find still pictures from the video my weave is extra cute right now to So I can do an FOTD but I'll leave the Tutorials up to the Big Galz they got that on lock i would love some still shots but I'll just pause the video like moms suggested I would love to see some FOTDs for these looks also! All I need is my Red cherry lashes be looking out for the FOTD's on Monday night!

Lala


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlaqueBarbie* 

 
_I would like to recreate all of the looks but I can't find still pictures from the video my weave is extra cute right now to So I can do an FOTD but I'll leave the Tutorials up to the Big Galz they got that on lock i would love some still shots but I'll just pause the video like moms suggested I would love to see some FOTDs for these looks also! All I need is my Red cherry lashes be looking out for the FOTD's on Monday night!

Lala_

 
 I'll be waiting!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh for sure I just have to make time to get to the beauty supply and get my cherry lashes I thought I could do it this weekend but I was extremely busy. I'll be able to go on Wednesday I just think it would look wack without them and she's rocking a lot of colors I just watched the backstage video the looks aren't as dope as I thought not much blending just good color placement I'll try to do all of them.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 9, 2008)

I haven't seen this video!!! I'm officially getting old.  I must download it ASAP and confirm all this fab makeup talk!  Can't wait.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_I haven't seen this video!!! I'm officially getting old. I must download it ASAP and confirm all this fab makeup talk! Can't wait._

 
Don't worry, if not for this thread, I'd have been clueless about the song/video, too. I don't listen to the radio, and I have a grand total of 1 Ashanti songs in my personal library! I had to youtube the video, and I have to admit, it's pretty cute/hot.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry Guys I am exhausted school kid an i'm judging a walk off whoa I bought the lashes though and will definitely put up some FOTD's for all her looks! One day i will learn how to do tutorials


----------



## florabundance (Sep 11, 2008)

i just watched it..make up's amazing! outfits are gorgeous too. and i like the subject matter of the song...i wish she'd just make a more "wow" song for once!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 13, 2008)

So i finally got around to making a tutorial for the first time I did the bright look when she has the the red fit. I kinda messed up the tutorial but the look came out dope I posted a lin in the WOC tutorial thread and also in the reg.video tutorial thread!


----------

